# Angeltrip in Südfrankreich ( rhone etc.)



## oldholborn (28. Juni 2012)

Servus miteinader,

ein kumpel und ich fahren ende nächster woche für eine woche die rhone (ab lyon) runter bis zur mündung ins mittelmeer.

in der rhone haben wir es hauptsächlich auf karpfen und alles was sich mit der spinnrute fangen lässt abgesehen.

nach viel recherche habe ich mittlerweile leider nicht genau verstanden wie es mit den angellizensen abläuft. so wie ich es verstanden habe kann man entweder einen jahresschein (70 euro) für ganz frankreich oder eine sog. ferien erlaubnis (30 euro) für  1 woche kaufen. diese ferienerlaubnis gilt dann aber nur für die gewässer des jeweiligen departements? ist das korrekt? 

wenn das so korrekt ist haben wir ja nur die möglickeit eine jahreskarte zu kaufen oder uns eben vorher nur ein departement raussuchen in dem wir angeln?

wenn jemand licht in die erlaubnisfrage bringt wär das klasse! 

für tipps zu köder, strömungsverhältnissen, seitenarmen, kanälen und fängigen stellen am besten bei avignon und südlich ( auch petite rhone) wär ich auch sehr dankbar!!

beste grüße


----------



## oldholborn (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeltrip in Südfrankreich ( rhone etc.)*

nochmal hi,

ich will nicht ungeduldig sein, aber ich hab bis jetzt immernoch nicht rausgefunden wie des mit den urlaubs-lizensen läuft.

weiß jemand ob es mit der gleichen lizens möglich wäre die rhone und durance bei avignon und rhone und petite-rhone bei arles zu beangeln? und wenn nicht was die günstigste möglichkeit wäre die gewässer in diesen regionen zu beangeln?

merci schonmal!


----------



## nbk (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeltrip in Südfrankreich ( rhone etc.)*

Hi,
Wenn du in verschiedenen Departements angeln willst, brauchst du die "grosse Karte" fuer ein Jahr.

Die Ferienkarte hilt eine Woche. Du musst bei der bestellung den Ort angeben, an dem du dich am naechsten aufhaelts. 

Hier hibts alle infos und karten online:

www.cartedepeche.fr

Gruss


----------



## viva-diva (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeltrip in Südfrankreich ( rhone etc.)*

Hallo alle zusammen! Hätte gern paar Infos was yelten und angeln in frankreich betrifft, wollten in der nächste Woche nach Frankreich nicht weit von De Grenze. Wohnen in der Nähe Frankfurt. Kann mir jemand paar Infos darüber geben
Danke im Voraus


----------

